# Gas stoves and cats



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I live most of the year in a small 1 bedroom condo with a gas stove. The gas stove requires pushing in the knob and turning to ignite the burners. Twice one of my cats has managed to do this. Both times I was home. The last time was in the middle of the night. I'm a light sleeper, so I heard the click click click of the burner as it was igniting. I got up to find a flame and an empty pot on the burner. No damage done, but I'm scared about this happening when I'm not there. I can't lock the cats in the bedroom. It's too small for the litter boxes and my bed. I'm thinking about trying to put some cardboard between the knobs and the stove so that they can't turn. Has anyone else had this problem? I've looked at childproof knobs, but they seem a hassle to install and work with.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you pull the knobs off? I have an electric stove but the knobs come off for cleaning.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I never even thought of this and I have a gas stove. You have enterprising kitties. I say try to take off the knobs. Also they sell stove covers that can even be locked. I had considered getting one for my mom when she lived alone.


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a gas oven that does that! I've always been scared the cats might light it, but my partner has convinced me that they couldn't because they couldn't turn the knobs while pressing down at the same time!
I'm going to have to tell him about this! :shock:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Try wedging something under the knob if you don't want to remove them. Maybe a pen or something similar.

I tend to agree with Valentine's Heart that it's unlikely a cat can push down AND turn the knob but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm going to try to wedge something in between them. I think the knobs are far away from the burners that cardboard won't caught fire unless the rest of the condo does! But I will try for something less risky. They are very smart kitties. One of them can open doors which is why also locking them in the bedroom won't work. I had to put a lock on the outside of the laundry room to keep him out.


----------

